# Elvish alphabet (Tengwar)



## dndwildelf (Jan 14, 2002)

hey does anyone know if there is an elven alphabet out there??? like maybe a website or a book or something?? thanks!!!


----------



## BelDain (Jan 14, 2002)

Read the following and the sites it links to:
http://hem.passagen.se/mansb/at/

Then download this:
http://greenbooks.theonering.net/ostadan/files/tengtable.pdf


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 17, 2002)

Yup, and that same table is found in Allen's "An Introduction to Elvish", which is a great book if you want to learn the Tengwar, or the Eldarin languages (Quenya and Sindarin). 
But don't you dare use it in D&D! I would not be happy to have anubody denote such a brilliant system by making it a part of a (IMHO) foolish, copied and clichéic game.


----------



## Oridin (Jan 19, 2002)

*Translation*

K, I have a question for the elvish inclined. I'm looking for a translation of this, "In honour of thy companion lost to the Grey Havens. From a joyous beginning to a last and bitter parting, may our love last till the very starlight high above in the heavens die with so the waning of time's passing."
Perchance, I'd prefered the translation to be like that of the One Ring. If not, may the fairest of all elvish languages fit like a leaf closing for the night's sleep.
Obviously I've read the book too much. It just took me a month and a week/maybe 2 to finish all 3 books of the LotRs. Now I'm just cruising by the appendices.
Anyway, the quote is for a tattoo to be encircling a picture of a loved one who had passed away recently.
I thank whom ever takes this task. Thank you for your time and consideration.
Oridin


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 21, 2002)

*whistles for Cian, and watches as an annoyed-looking linguist adjusts his glasses and walks as slowly as possible to the place of discussion*
"Yeees?" he asks slowly, with his eyes closed.
 

Welcome to the forum, Oridin!  I would try it myself, but I can't even find a good word for 'honour' in Quenya! I'm sure Cian will have a ready sentence for ya.


----------

